# My Hamster Sleeps In The Day And Night



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

my hamster honey is nocturnal, she will normally wake up around 8pm, but one day I was up late and noticed that she was asleep in her tube at 1AM! is this normal? she is 7 or 8 months old so she isn’t getting old.


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

Perfectly normal, my hamster comes out round about 10pm to 6am taking little naps in between too.


----------

